# Game #6: Lakers @ Grizzlies



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>









Los Angeles Lakers 
(3-2, 2nd Pacific)

vs.









Memphis Grizzlies
(0-4, 4th Southwest)

Wednesday, Nov. 10
5:00 pm
at Grizzlies
TV: KCAL, NBALP
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330









Will Kobe Bryant and the Lakers dunk the Grizzlies? 

*TV/Radio Broadcasts*
  
  
  

*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

Lakers Bench:
Tierre Brown
Brian Cook
Vlade Divac 
Devean George
Brian Grant
Jumaine Jones
Slava Medvedenko
Kareem Rush
Luke Walton
Sasha Vujacic

Injured Reserve List
*Jumaine Jones* - Hamstring | Minimum 5 Games
*Vlade Divac* - Herniated Disc in Back | Sometime in November
*Devean George* - Left Ankle Surgery | Sometime in November

*Last Meeting:* 
April 9, 2004 - With a couple of spectacular plays off the glass by Kobe Bryant and two hook shots and a dunk by Shaquille O'Neal, the Lakers were on their way to a big comeback and a 103-95 victory over Memphis on Friday night. Bryant, who scored 33 points and ignited the rally that started midway through the second quarter. O'Neal had 28 points and 12 rebounds. Karl Malone had 12 points, seven rebounds and six assists, and Bryant added six rebounds and seven assists. 

*Upcoming Games:*

Fri, Nov 12
Lakers @ Orlando 
4:00 pm 
(TV: KCAL) 

Sat, Nov 13 
Lakers @ Houston
5:30 pm 
(TV: KCAL, NBATV)

Wed, Nov 17
Lakers vs. LA Clippers
7:30 pm 
(TV: FSN, NBALP)

Fri, Nov 19 
Lakers @ Phoenix
6:00 pm 
(TV: KCAL, NBALP)

Memphis Grizzlies Game Thread

</center>


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Unfortunately, I think the Grizzlies will take this one. The likely loss of Jumaine Jones will hurt our depth.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

grizz win big :| :| :|


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Unfortunately, I think the Grizzlies will take this one. The likely loss of Jumaine Jones will hurt our depth.


I missed when they said what happened to JJ. What happened?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Grizzlies are a playoff caliber team obviously, but I'm not sure how the Lakers will perform on the road at the back end of a back to back. Going purely by what I saw against Utah and against NO tonight, I expect a 5-10 point loss.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

he pulled a muscle during second half warms ups


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakers win by 3, just dont ask me the score


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Im calling Grizz to win this one as well. I see Stro and Gasol getting plenty of offensive boards and easy points. 

Add that to the turnover problem, the fact that its a road game, and the Grizz are still looking for their first win. 

Not looking good.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

This game is truly a test. It all depends on how the Lakers look at the fourth quarter of tonights game:

A) They can look at the Grizzlies game as a way of making up for the breakdown. That could be either good or bad. It could be good because they can try to get on a roll. It could be bad because they may try to force the issue a bit more.

B) They can look at it as a breakdown that hurts their confidence. This, obviously, would be the worst way too look at it.

C) Lastly, they can look at it as a way they persevered on the road. This would be the best. I think if we get a good confident Chris Mihm and a confident Lamar Odom, we're nearly untouchable. That hasn't happened yet. 

I know the Grizzlies have to firepower to win, so here are the keys to the game:

A) Stop Jason Williams. The Lakers have consistently been one of the worst teams at containing the point guard over the years. The Diet isn't very good, Tierre Brown is a bit shaky. I think this is the perfect game for Sasha Vujacic to get a shot to try to use his size anf length to guard White Chocolate.

B) Deny Pau Gasol. Five words. We Suck In The Paint.

C) Contain Mike Miller and Bonzi Wells. These two players are bona fide scorers whether the box score has attested to it or not this year. 

I think the Lakers offense is good enough to beat the Grizzlies, but as you can tell from my goals for the game, I'm not too sold on our defense. Especially after that fourth quarter breakdown...


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> he pulled a muscle during second half warms ups


 huh? That's unbelievable... injured during warmups. 

Hopefully he will be alright tomorrow, but if he really pulled it, then we just might see the return of Slava mañana.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

i think he strained it, my bad


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

This game will be a nice test to see how far we've come as a team. Back to back on the road against a good team is a challenge. I have no clue as to how we'll respond to this challenge. We're difficult to judge right now. One thing is for sure, Kobe will go for 40+ points. He has huge games against Memphis for some odd reason.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

The Grizz have been outrebounded in all their games so far...that's a good sign for us.

I'm still nervous about the Odom-Gasol matchup. Lamar couldn't handle Pau in the olympics.

If one of our big three gets into foul trouble, it could be a long night because of their depth.

I think it will be very close.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

I don't really like our chances for this game. 

Memphis should be pretty 'hungry', for their first win of the season. They have a much better front court, led by Gasol, which may mean yet another dismal rebounding night for us. Plus, we're playing back-to-back on the road...

Still, I'm hoping for a big night for Odom against Gasol, and somehow pull off a victory.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

The Grizz will sure be hungry... But then again... That's what I thought about the Hornets...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe gets 40 and the Lakers win a close game. Grizz not defending anyone. Odom could have 20+. 

Mike Miller will struggle guarding Butler. 

Lakers win.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*jazzy's gotta point..*

...Lakers will win this one....should be a close game as both teams will be tired. Though I don't expect Kobe to score big, however, look for a big night from Brian Grant.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

My prediction:

Lakers - 101
Grizzles - 93

Grizzles Board Thread


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

It's gonna be rough, control our defensive boards and we'll have a shot.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

Kobe has a Big game. So does odom. Gasol Plays well thought

Lakers-103
Grizzles-95


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

For some reason, our offense has not been the same ever since the _last_ time we played the Lakers way back in April. There's a whole lot of dribbling and standing around and then the lethargic defense, nothing like the fast-breaking, defensive-oriented Grizzlies that Laker fans came to know and love last year. Jason Williams is being held back. Pau Gasol is turning it over too much. James Posey is injured. Lorenzen Wright has sucked.



> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> Mike Miller will struggle guarding Butler.


Miller would struggle guarding my grandmother.

Although Gasol tore Odom a new one in the Olympics, Odom did very well for himself last year in NBA play against him.

I'm hoping that we get tired of losing and are motivated to get our first home win tonight. Based on the past 12 games we've played, though, there's nothing but blind faith that's telling me that we're going to win tonight.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Thanks for the game thread plug, btw, B34C.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I f'n hate Blackouts and probably wont be able to watch this game tonight.. Booo!! :upset: 

I'm stuck with the games on ESPN.. Yippie :no:

No prob Raw


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

OT: Clippers 55, Indiana 27, Half Time


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Yep, we're already getting our tails whooped. Chris Mihm and Odom are playing like trashy softies and the Grizzlies already have 5 or 6 offensive rebounds in the first 3 minutes of the game.:no:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

wow what transition defence, 



o wait nevermind


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

DAM, What a shot by kobe even he it doesnt count


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

From the boxscore what's the deal with all these fouls? Stupid ones or calls against the Lakers? Just wondering.. 

Wow the Cavs are beating Phoenix right now


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Kobe can't buy a bucket


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Fracture</b>!
> control our defensive boards



WTF was I thinking when I said this. We are horrible.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Why is Cook in the game?


...right LO has 3 fouls.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

62.5% FG 19 points 7 rebounds 2 assists 2 steals 0 turnovers for paul gasol

too bad for lakers it is only end of 1st half 

it's going to be a long game, props to everyone who predicted lakers would lose.

Come on Kobe, you can do better then this


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fracture</b>!
> Why is Cook in the game?
> 
> 
> ...right LO has 3 fouls.


Who doesnt have 3 fouls.. Lord


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

LAC 97 IND 64, 2:47 left In 4th


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Some of the ticky-tack fouls called on the Lakers were just ridiculous. How many FTs did Memphis shoot in that half?

Well, we had our worst first half of the season and as expected, we're getting blown to bits by a bad Grizzlies team.:no:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

getting owned


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

No sign of Butler today, rebounding is horrible as usual. And LO is in foul trouble.


At least one LA team is winning.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Nice little comeback to start the third, the lead is down to 14 with a 5-0 run at the beginning of the half. Memphis just called a TO, so hopefully the Lakers can prevent them from getting any momentum back.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

4-19 looks very impressive in the boxscore :rofl: (That'd be Kobe after 3 quarters)

90-67 Grizzlies goin to the 4th :dead:


----------



## erniejohnson (Oct 11, 2003)

I see Kobe's jacking them up. Thank god I live in Miami and don't get the game.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Some of the ticky-tack fouls called on the Lakers were just ridiculous. How many FTs did Memphis shoot in that half?
> 
> Well, we had our worst first half of the season and as expected, we're getting blown to bits by a bad Grizzlies team.:no:


The Grizzlies aren't bad. They're underachieving. Looks like they really got it together against your squad tonight.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Final: Grizzlies 110 - Lakers 87*

Final: Grizzlies 110 - Lakers 87


```
Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Butler 	33 	3-11 	0-3 	3-3 	0 	3 	0 	1 	1 	0 	1 	9 
Odom 	20 	4-7 	0-0 	6-8 	3 	11 	0 	1 	0 	3 	4 	14 
Mihm 	27 	5-8 	0-0 	4-6 	4 	4 	0 	0 	0 	1 	3 	14 
Atkins 	31 	0-3 	0-2 	2-4 	0 	2 	4 	2 	1 	0 	3 	2 
Bryant 	34 	4-19 	2-6 	10-13 	2 	6 	4 	2 	1 	1 	1 	20 
Grant 	22 	5-6 	0-0 	2-3 	4 	6 	1 	2 	0 	0 	4 	12 
Cook 	18 	4-6 	1-1 	0-0 	1 	2 	1 	0 	1 	1 	3 	9 
Walton 	19 	1-3 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	4 	2 	4 	1 	1 	1 	2 
Brown 	7 	0-4 	0-0 	0-0 	1 	2 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 
Rush 	16 	1-4 	0-2 	0-0 	0 	3 	2 	0 	0 	0 	2 	2 
Vujacic 	13 	1-5 	1-3 	0-0 	0 	3 	2 	1 	0 	0 	3 	3 
Medvedenko 	DNP - Coach's Decision
Totals 	240 	28-76 	4-17 	27-37 	15 	46 	16 	13 	5 	7 	25 	87
```
I still believe if the Lakers come outta this road trip with a split it'll be alright. Orlando and Houston surely wont be easy, but they should be able to get one somewhere. Go back home 4-4, .500 .. Sure this was a bad loss but 3-3 is better than 0-6 :laugh: 

There shouldnt be a player of the game nominee but if there's one it's Brian Grant.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

ugly


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Good thing I didn't watch.

Seems as if Kobe played terribly.
At least Gasol is on my fantasy team.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Ouch.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Well I caught the game on the dish and basically the lakers were tired and outhustled by a more desperate team. 

Kobe shot terribly and everyone played bad. 

No conclusions to take from this game. 

No need dissing Kobe off a bad game when everyone plays bad from time to time. 

Kobe wasn't forcing shots odom got in foul trouble and others were non existent. 

He had no choice. 

Some People always getting critical of Kobe after every loss is very funny. 

We need Divac back and we need to move odom to 3 and we'll be fine. 

I'll keep saying it until the Lakers start being coached the right way. 

Playing too many guys who lack real tough road experience. Its a learning process.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

In other news around the Pacific.. 

Phoenix - Lost to the Cavs in OT
Clippers - ***** smacked the Pacers (1 out)
Warriors - Remain the Warriors
Kings - Getting smacked by the Sonics..

Cant be too upset with this loss if that happened :laugh:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Yup, I expected this loss, but definitely not a blowout. Combine Memphis looking for their first win and the Lakers playing the back end of a back to back on the road, and you get a loss. Not only that, but Kobe quite possibly had one of the worst shooting nights I've ever seen. What did he have, three air balls? Four? Simply terrible. I wonder if he's injured?



> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> In other news around the Pacific..
> 
> Phoenix - Lost to the Cavs in OT
> ...


Very true. :laugh:


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Yup, I expected this loss, but definitely not a blowout. Combine Memphis looking for their first win and the Lakers playing the back end of a back to back on the road, and you get a loss. Not only that, but Kobe quite possibly had one of the worst shooting nights I've ever seen. What did he have, three air balls? Four? Simply terrible. I wonder if he's injured?
> 
> 
> ...


Kobe had a poor game. 

I think I counted 2 airballs and one was a snakebite on the elbow, no call. The wide open 3 shocked me. 

This is kind of what I was expecting. Memphis was scoring in transition and getting lots of second chance buckets. Lakers had no offensive flow. 

Too bad the officials were off the charts again tonight. Odom, Grant, Cook were all in foul trouble at the half. Odom had a good game and would have helped more if he was allowed to play. Foul trouble held him to 20 minutes and he still got 14 and 11. Lakers could have used him. 

When is Rudy going to start coaching? 
WHEN?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> Kobe had a poor game.
> ...


Yeah, officiating has been inconsistent throughout the entire league. Stern's new hand checking rules are getting out of control, FTs per game have skyrocketed for no good reason. Funnily enough, Kobe's one of the few players who's actually deserving of his FTs, whereas most of the rest of the guards so far this season have been getting some ridiculously tacky hand check calls. I guess the league is just trying to send a message? Who knows.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

How about Brown going on a stretch early on where I think he shot it or tried to take it 4 times in a row. 

Someone is going to have to tell this guy he is a PG. He looks like he wants to be Allen Iverson out there. 

If im Rudy im all over Brown for this, and Cook for his effort on D. Every game Cook doesnt even try to defend, I rarely ever see him put his hands up. He could box a guy out once too.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

its offical: cook is one of the worst defenders in the L

an Overall bad game. hopefully we can get back on our feet vs the Magic (who are playing great ball right now)

BUT please note the lakers played back 2 back


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

This one blows..

I guess, we just can't count on these guys to win back to back games. :sigh:


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Just a very disappointing performance for us. 

Just one of those off-nights for Kobe I guess, and it really did seem like Memphis just wanted it a lot more than us.


----------

